# Looking for Travel Website Recommendation



## niceoneted (24 Aug 2007)

There was a holiday website recommended on here a while back. It covered flights/hotels/car hire/accommodation and maybe a few other bits. I had looked at it at the time and found it to be excellent as in it matched the exact prices of the the company's it was quoting prices for. I thought it would be useful for my next trip. Unfortunately I did not (stupidly I know) add it to my favourites and it is no longer in my history.
 I have done a quick trawl through all the threads in this particular forum but cannot seem to find it. 

I'm just wondering if anyone can remember it or whoever had recommended it could do so again please.I promise I'll add it to my favourites this time;-)

Just so you know it wasn't any of the usual ones, gohop, lastminute etc

Many thanks folks.


----------



## bobk (24 Aug 2007)

http://www.expedia.co.uk


----------



## niceoneted (24 Aug 2007)

no that's not it - use that one lots though - but thanks anyway


----------



## pc7 (24 Aug 2007)

if its for the states I use [broken link removed] they are great for the multistop flights


----------



## Merrion (24 Aug 2007)

This one is being advertised on channel 4 lately -


----------



## bobk (24 Aug 2007)

www.expedia.co.uk


----------



## niceoneted (24 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the responses folks but the one that I was looking for is not any of them suggested.


----------



## redchariot (24 Aug 2007)

Try this website

www.lastminute.com


----------



## niceoneted (25 Aug 2007)

Still not the one I'm looking for mentioned thanks. As I said it's not one of the usual ones. I might just have to trawl through the threads again!


----------



## bleary (25 Aug 2007)

http://www.traveljungle.co.uk/

For flights http://www.momondo.com


----------



## raindog (25 Aug 2007)

any chance it was http://www.skyscanner.net/


----------



## lexi (25 Aug 2007)

www.hotwire.com


----------



## c1aro (25 Aug 2007)

How about www.sidestep.co.uk or www.orbitz.com. or www.itasoftware.com for flights.


----------



## miselemeas (26 Aug 2007)

A couple of suggestions:

www.kayak.co.uk

http://www.kayak.com



http://www.johnnyjet.com/Portal1.html

www.ebookers.ie

[broken link removed]

http://www.e-travel.ie/index.php

http://www.skyscanner.net/


----------



## Satanta (26 Aug 2007)

www.kayak.co.uk is also worth a look.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Aug 2007)

www.inyourpocket.com for eastern europe
or
[broken link removed]


----------



## niceoneted (26 Aug 2007)

I've trawled through 12 pages and every thread going back to those started on 19th July 07. Found two good ones but not the one I was looking for. 
They are for anyones info 
http://www.opodo.co.uk/
http://www.oht.ie/
I'll trawl through some more after giving the eyes a good rest. 
Thanks for all your help and there have been some great sites suggested - some of which I use regularly too - but unfortunately I'm still looking for the great one that was recommended previously.


----------



## nad (26 Aug 2007)

Would it be www.holidaysonline.ie


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Aug 2007)

www.octopustravel.com
www.venere.com
www.booking.com
www.alpharooms.com
www.holiday-rentals.co.uk


----------

